# Bulking



## victorserol (Aug 15, 2014)

I would like to gain muscle, but i dont really want to gain fat. Or not much. How can i do this? I want to gain as little fat as i can, but gain much muscle possible. Can you help me?


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 30, 2014)

Do lean bulking. Fasted cardio every morning or before you go to bed after your last meal for at least 30 minutes. This will also raise your gherlin level causing you to have much better appetite. 

Slowly add the calories over the courses of weeks. So once you stop making gains then add more calories. Try to not consume a lot of carbs and fats together. I consumed almost all my carbs before, during, and post-workout. The rest of my meals are kind of like keto....only proteins and fats.


creatine helps, protein powder so you hit your protein intake without any extra carbs or fats, multi-vitamin actually helps a lot.  

Also remember this, for working out, you should have one main goal. TO get massive pumps...so lots and lots of blood flow to where you want to grow. Don't worry about going heavy or any of that. Add in drop-sets, partials, and all that. Go for the pumps. That's what makes you grow.


----------



## M0nstar (Mar 25, 2015)

victorserol said:


> I would like to gain muscle, but i dont really want to gain fat. Or not much. How can i do this? I want to gain as little fat as i can, but gain much muscle possible. Can you help me?


Eat a sound diet all the time as long as you have a coloric surplus your covering all you need.

You need to train in high intensity then change it to a higher volume workout then back and fourth.


----------

